# Hello From So Cal.



## Clyde (Dec 18, 2015)

Hello to all. 
I have been studying Shaolin/Kenpo for nearly 5 years. Thankfully my Sensei is not some McDojo instructor, as he practices what he preaches and holds all his students to very high standards. 
I have also studied Aikido for a short time, and began my journey under Robert Perry in Westminster, CA back in 1986, but stopped for the Army.


----------



## donald1 (Dec 18, 2015)

Hello.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 18, 2015)

welcome to Martial Talk.
I hope you enjoy your time here.  Be sure to ask questions and contribute when you can


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Dec 18, 2015)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Dec 18, 2015)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 18, 2015)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Dec 18, 2015)

It is good to have you.


----------



## Jenna (Dec 18, 2015)

Clyde said:


> Hello to all.
> I have been studying Shaolin/Kenpo for nearly 5 years. Thankfully my Sensei is not some McDojo instructor, as he practices what he preaches and holds all his students to very high standards.
> I have also studied Aikido for a short time, and began my journey under Robert Perry in Westminster, CA back in 1986, but stopped for the Army.


Ciao bello welcome aboard  You are a Clyde and I hope at some time you have had a Bonnie to accompany you


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 18, 2015)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Clyde (Dec 18, 2015)

donald1 said:


> Hello.


Hello there


tshadowchaser said:


> welcome to Martial Talk.
> I hope you enjoy your time here.  Be sure to ask questions and contribute when you can


Thanks, it's good tobe here and I certainly will post where I can


SahBumNimRush said:


> Greetings and welcome to MT!


Thank you! 


Tony Dismukes said:


> Welcome to MartialTalk!


Thank you!


Bill Mattocks said:


> Welcome to MT!


Thank you!


Touch Of Death said:


> It is good to have you.


Thank you!


Jenna said:


> Ciao bello welcome aboard  You are a Clyde and I hope at some time you have had a Bonnie to accompany you


LOL....
funny you should say that as my "Bonnie" aka wife tested for our BB the same day....


Brian R. VanCise said:


> Welcome to MartialTalk!


Thanks you for the message!


----------



## Buka (Dec 22, 2015)

Welcome aboard, Clyde.


----------



## Clyde (Dec 22, 2015)

Buka said:


> Welcome aboard, Clyde.


Thank you!


----------

